# can you rip a log with this saw?



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

I've posted a similar question to this but never really got a definitive answer. So we've all seen the 36 to 48 inch Disston and Warrented crosscut saws in CL, and I've seen a few videos where guys are ripping logs with these saws at what appears to be a decent pace. So what I'm wondering is even though the teeth aren't a rip profile could they be rip filed and still do pretty well?


----------



## jimmy mc (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes you can. 
From a google search, In woodworking, a *rip-cut* is to sever or divide a piece of wood parallel to the grain. The other typical type of cut is a _cross-cut_, a cut perpendicular to the grain. Unlike cross-cutting, which shears the wood fibers, a rip saw works more like a series of chisels, lifting off small splinters of wood. The nature of the wood grain requires the shape of the saw teeth to be different thus the need for both rip saws and crosscut saws; however some circular saw blades are _combination blades_ and can make both types of cuts. A rip cut is the fundamental type of cut made at a sawmill.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jeff Shafer said:


> I've posted a similar question to this but never really got a definitive answer. So we've all seen the 36 to 48 inch Disston and Warrented crosscut saws in CL, and I've seen a few videos where guys are ripping logs with these saws at what appears to be a decent pace. So what I'm wondering is even though the teeth aren't a rip profile could they be rip filed and still do pretty well?


If you want to rip a log with a handsaw, why not just buy a hand saw for ripping?

















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's hard to believe these guys worked so hard to make lumber. I've seen pictures were a guy would be down in a pit pulling down on the saw while a guy is on top pulling it back up. I'm sure the saws were a lot sharper than what you can buy today.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. Cabnetman I haven't been able to find a good long rip saw, maybe my searching wasn't so good? I found a 47 inch Warrented Superior saw with the extra handle on CL for 25$ I'm picking up tomorrow, so we'll see how it works.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, using a handsaw for ripping--more power to you.
$25 would likely buy a ripping chain---I don't want to work harder than I have to.


----------



## jimmy mc (Nov 16, 2013)

Jeff Shafer said:


> Thanks guys. Cabnetman I haven't been able to find a good long rip saw, maybe my searching wasn't so good? I found a 47 inch Warrented Superior saw with the extra handle on CL for 25$ I'm picking up tomorrow, so we'll see how it works.


You may want to learn how to file and set the teeth. Once sharp and set they will cut without a lot of hard work. A sharp hand saw is not hard to use.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Well guys I picked up the saw yesterday (Warrented Superior 48 inches total and the plate is 42 1/2). It's really straight has the extra handle that mounts in front of the main handle or at the far end to make it a 2 man saw and seems pretty sharp. I'll try it out on a small red cedar log I have to see how it does.


----------

